# doctoriţă / doctoreasă



## Bântuit

Salut !

Vreau să ştiu diferenţa între doctoriţă şi doctoreasă.

Mă bănui că doctoriţă este un termen ştiinţific şi se foloseşte în medicină,

Dar doctoreasă este mai mult comuna în limba vorbită.

Este doar o ghicire.

Mulţumesc anticipat pentru lămuririle voastre.


----------



## procyonlotor

Din cât îmi zice DEXul _doctorita_ se referă in mod mai specific la o femeie care are studii superioare de medicina si trateaza persoanele prin metode empirice.

_Doctoreasa_ e mai colocvial, referindu-se și la o femeie care tratează bolnavii prin metode mai puțin probate.

Oricum, amândouă termene sunt practic interschimbabile. Fie ca zici una fie ca zici alta aceeași chestie e. Tine în minte faptul ca _doctoriță_ suna mai formal, cel puțin în părerea mea.

Ah, și amândouă se pot folosi pentru a se referi la soția unui doctor, din nou colocvial.


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Nu am auzit niciodată vorbindu-se de o "doctoreasă" (dacă aș folosi vreodată un astfel de termen, ar fi pentru că aș vrea să râd de persoana respectivă, care poate se crede doctor dar sigur nu e).

În schimb, _doctoriță _și_ doamnă doctor_ sunt întâlnite foarte des.


----------



## Bântuit

Vă mulţumesc amândurora pentru răspunsurile.


----------



## farscape

_Doctoreasă_ (cred că) vine de la _doftoreasă_, arhaism, femeie care vindecă bolile cu mijloace empirice (DEX). Cât despre _doctoreasă_ = soţie de doctor, nu pot să spun decât că nu am întălnit cuvântul folosit cu acest înţeles (eu şi DEX-ul nu suntem totdeauna de acord  )

Am întălnit termenul _doftoreasă_ în literatura contemporană, uneori cu înţeles peiorativ. În nici un caz, în limba modernă, colocvial sau nu, cei doi termeni nu sunt echivalenţi, după cum confirmă şi Trisia.

Tuturor, petrecere frumoasă de Revelion,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc Farscape.


----------



## misadro

"doctoriţă" is not recommended ... never heard of "doctoreasă"  ...  and, "doctoresă" would be utterly insulting ...


----------

